# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  C.Elmsley

## Zeleth

Bien. Se hacerla, el 70&#37; de las veces me sale, pero a la hora de cojer 2 cartas y empujarlas a la vez, suelo cojer 3 sin querer, y es lo unico que me queda por perfeccionar, por que a la hora de mostrarlas como 4 ya me sale de manera fluida sin que se vea. llevo ya varios dias entrenandola sin parar. he Visto que hay muchas maneras de realizarla. pero queria saber si hay algo que quizas me pase.

Muchas gracias ^-^

PD: la hago con 5 como se enseña palmero.

----------


## Coloclom

coger 3 sin querer? en vez de intentar recibirlas, prueba a intentar enviarlas, quiero decir, la mano siempre está estática, pero en vez de que sea tu mano derecha la que robe la cartas, que sea tu mano izquierda la que se las de.

Prueba a hacerla con 5 cartas, le das la vuelta a la penúltima e intenta evitar que esta se vea, a mi me resultó más sencillo aprender antes con 5 y luego pasarme a 4. Aunque también reconozco que cometí el error de no hacerle caso al CF y mi Emsley difiere de la explicada por Canuto.

----------


## Zeleth

Si lo explicara seria demasiado explicito. asi que simplemente dire lo que ocurre.

Son 5 cartas.

Aproximo la derecha a la izquierda y dejo solo 1 y despues cuando se acerca la derecha de nuevo a la izquierda corro las siguientes. pero me suele ocurrir que tomo 3 en vez de 2. contando asi solo 3 cartas. pero es algo que veo que se solventa con practica y tacto. llevo unas horas practicando y ya me sale a un 80% o asi. 

Editad si lo veis necesario ^_^

Nota: Uso unas bycicle 808 Con la que practico. ¿Puede ser que del desgaste se peguen un poco en vez de deslizarse bien? Con la black ghost que solo uso en las presentaciones de los juegos que ya domino no me ocurre. pero la parte de mostrarlas se hace uuun poquitin mas dificil. asi que supongo que tendra bastante que ver. y eso que me labo las manos con javon cada vez que voy a practicar. Pero contando con que mis practicas son de unas 6 o 8 horas diarias...  :O15:  supongo que algo tendra que ver. Las manos no me sudan ni estan secas. nada fuera de lo comun.

----------


## Magnano

cuando has cojido el paquete de tres cartas el pulgar desplaza las dos superiores y los dedos de debajo se puedenretraer un poco para que así solo empujes dos

----------


## Zeleth

Solucionado, ya la domino bastante decentemente! ahora a por la hanman y la bucle!!

----------

